# New- Redox



## fernandel (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.redox-os.org/

Did someone look on ther site? What is your opinion?

Thank you.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 4, 2019)

It has potential but in order for this project to generate a lot of buzz, it needs to bring something the UNIX and Linux realms don't have or fix major issues that haven't been fixed yet.


----------

